# Control IR de una Compactera



## juanma (Mar 16, 2008)

Estaria muy bueno hacer algo asi:

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_109528/article.html

http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_109653/article.html   aca salen mas imagenes pero es muy superficial la información.

El problema es que cuando clickeo para leer mas, no me muestra la pagina....
Alguna ayuda/sugerencia?

Nadie hizo por casualidad un controlador con in PIC para CD-ROM?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

TOOOOOOOODAAAAa, pero TOOOOOOODAAAAA mi vida quise hacer algo así. Y por más que busqué información nunca supe bien como funciona el protocolo ATA.

Y estos tipos te cobran por poder leer los artículos. Algo de 8 dolares por artículo.

Si pudieramos conseguir el firmware, lo podríamos hacer. El "corazón" de todo eso es un "atmega8515" que sale 10 dolares. Lo cual no me parece caro. Después hay 2 max232 que salen 3 dolares cada uno y un par de cosas más. No creo que se lleguen a gastar 50 dolares haciendo todo. Caro no es (para lo que es). El único problema es el firmware  
El circuito no es problema porque lo levantamos fácilmente a partir del PCB. Y el PCB ya lo tenemos.
Si hubiera algúna forma de conseguir el firmware  



Salu2!


PD: Grácias che por la información! en serio, llevo AÑOS buscando algo así!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

hey, esto es la leche, llevo tiempo queriendome hacerme mi minicadena, ¡Hagamos un bote! joder, que es solo un aticulo, 5€, si conseguimos 5 personas yo mando 1 por correo al que valla a comprar el articulo, ahora, solo pido que algun alma caritativa me grabe el controlador, que yo pa programar


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> hey, esto es la leche, llevo tiempo queriendome hacerme mi minicadena, ¡Hagamos un bote! joder, que es solo un aticulo, 5€, si conseguimos 5 personas yo mando 1 por correo al que valla a comprar el articulo, ahora, solo pido que algun alma caritativa me grabe el controlador, que yo pa programar



Muchos lugares en donde venden ese tipo de micros si les das el programa te lo graban ellos. Eso si, con un pequeño cargo extra 

Y estaría bueno hacer una vaquita y juntar entre todos para poder ver el articulo y despues compartirlo. Yo ALGO de plata puedo poner, no mucha porque ahora estoy desempleado pero ALGO supongo que podré (no más de 5 dolares eh! jaja en serio no tengo mucha plata  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

pues fuera coña yo me apunto, cuantos mas seamos mas barato nos sale el circuito, si a alguien mas le interesa que avise.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 16, 2008)

Bueno pues ya somos dos. Si alguien más está interesado no dude en avisar! Aunque sea con unos centavos, TODO vale, cuantos más seamos menos nos va a salir!


Salu2!


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 17, 2008)

Yo me apunto  
Este es mi mail: normas


----------



## juanma (Mar 17, 2008)

Vaya, veo que somo varios, no sabia que tantos queriamos hacer esto!
Y mejor todavia la respuesta y predisposicion de ustedes!

Esto podriamos verlo con la gente del post de micro. Voy a averiguar en la Universidad todo lo que pueda asi si no se da lo de comprar (lo dudo mucho...), intentamos armarlo.

Saludos y cuenten conmigo para lo que sea.

Ya me imagino todo eso adentro de un gabinete y en mi pieza


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Bueno, somos un par ya y seguro (y espero) que seamos más! Cuantos más seamos más fácil y más barato va a ser todo.

Atmel supuestamente envía samples (mustras gratis). Ya pedí un ATmega8515, ahora hay que ver si me lo mandan  Si lo mandan ya serían 10 dolares menos 

*Juanma*, no entendí bien eso de la universidad, cómo sería?

*FORRITO*, no se pueden poner emails en el foro. Mantenete en contacto por acá!



Salu2!


----------



## juanma (Mar 17, 2008)

Estudio ingenieria, y ahora estan empezando los cursados.
En cuanto pueda veo de proguntarle a algun profesor si sabe algo sobre el tema o a otro estudiante (si es que no se llega a juntar el dinero)

Aunque la idea de juntar el dinero es mucho mejor y rapida.
u$s8 no me parece para nada caro... me esperaba unos u$s50/100 la data...

Alguien lo debe haber hecho de seguro, voy a buscarlo en otros foros.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 17, 2008)

Si pero son u$s 8 por cada revista, y son dos. Osea que serían 16 dolares.
Acá encontré otra página en las que las venden a 7.5 dolares cada una http://www.futurlec.com/Silicon_Chip_2007.shtml

Pero hay que acordarse de que hay que pagar el envío tambien!
Y habría que ver si te incluyen el firmware en la revista, porque sino serían 16 dolares que podríamos haber ahorrado


----------



## FORRITO (Mar 17, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> *FORRITO*, no se pueden poner emails en el foro. Mantenete en contacto por acá!



MIl disculpas no estaba enterado de esto,yo puedo hacer un deposito bncario si alguien tiene una cuenta es facil y rapido,porq estoy bastante lejos de Bs As.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Pero ¿no te venden un pdf? ¿es una revista fisica? mmm... si es asi uno tendria que escanearlo.


----------



## fibonacci (Feb 9, 2010)

Otro que quiere hacer lo mismo 
aca encontre esto pero no c bien como hacer el pcb ya que las lineas gruesas que unen todos los pines no c como se conectan 
espero que alguin spa comohacerlo y me diga gracias

http://adriandavidm.blogspot.com/2009/09/control-digital-del-cdrom-traves-del.html


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 11, 2013)

cheque esa pagina de adrian pero descarga nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2013)

archivos necesarios

Solo pide que te registres . . . .


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 12, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> archivos necesarios
> 
> Solo pide que te registres . . . .




registrarme a donde ala pagina de adrian( que no dice registrarse)

o a mediafire?

cuando lo de doy click me manda a a adfly despues del tiempo de espera  me manda a MyFiles de mi  mediafire  cual es el probrema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2013)

registrate a mediafire.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 12, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> registrate a mediafire.


Me parece que no funca, por que yo estoy registrado y el link me manda a mis propios archivos  .
De todas formas es un tema muy viejo....


----------



## proteus7 (Jul 12, 2013)

exacto no funciona como dice  Dr

 estoy registrado en mediafire y me manda a mis archivos pues ni hablar no funca  el link


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2013)

Ups . . . .


----------

